# Italy - Greece ferries.



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We plan to cross from Italy to Greece crossing in early December. I've been doing some research and ANEK have a very good offer on the Venice route. 

"CAMPER SPECIAL - Venice Route 
Book the Camper Special offer for Venice Route and guarantee space for your vehicle (class 3-5)
at the designated area of the garage and enjoy the comfort of an internal cabin by paying only the Deck & vehicle fare.
The camper must be booked in the specific area of the garage where 220 Volt electric current 
supply will be provided free of charge."

I don't normally book for our winter trips but this offer would save us over €200 so I thought I would take a chance and get in early.

Contacted ANEK agents and after many e mails back and forth was informed "No availability" on those dates.

I pointed out to ANEK the booking was for early December and surely they were not booked up that far (5 months) ahead.

I plan to try again in November but if no luck it will be "Plan B" Ancona, there are at least 2 ferries every day to Greece. Will have to wait and see if there are any offers at a later date from Ancona.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ah, the joys of booking a Greek ferry. 

I thought you preferred the shorter Bari/Brindisi crossings Don?

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

We usually do use the short crossing having a night stop at Bari/Brindisi and taking the day sailing to Igoumenitsa. We would arrive late evening and have a night stop at the Station Maritime at Igoumenitsa. This also gave us a day off driving and having the use of the van on the boat.

With the problems with the illegals at both Igoumenitsa and Patras it is not safe to overnight at the ports. The last report I read was the army had taken over the security at Igoumenitsa port.

The night sailings from Bari/Brindisi would allow the use of the van but one would arrive in Igoumenitsa about 3-4 am in the morning. We have got to the stage in life where we do things for comfort/convenience rather than economy. 

So we will wait and see if any bargains appear before we sail in December.

Do you have any plans for the coming winter now you are retired?

safe travelling.

Don


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

don madge...

was going to suggest bari but see you ve had the pleasure already...

However, if you re just worried about the security at the port, there is a big bus station towards the south of bari and its gated ,security guardered and cameras and they let me in for the night fearing for my safety !! Like you say, used the m/h on deck but by god when you re in the middle of live cattle trucks and more than the odd rat or 2 you re glad the italian side upgraded you to a cabin.... The greeks would nt on the way back, nightmare .


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks but never had a problem with security at Bari or Brindisi docks, overnighted there many times. We usually travel well out of season and the roads are usually quiet.   

Been using the camping on Board for 18 years and have never had a problem like you described.   

Friends spent the night next to a truck full of sheep, it took months for the smell to go. 8O 8O 

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Do you have any plans for the coming winter now you are retired?


Turkey and possibly Cyprus. I wanted to go in December but have been informed that Christmas will be spent at home this year :roll: ... so early Jan, Feb or maybe March for around 4 months, just have to decide the best time to go.

In the meantime I'll keep my eyes peeled for Greece ferry bargains.

Pete


----------

